# Hi from FL, new to camping...



## greencrew

Hello,
We are a family of 5 and new to camping. We went to cabin camping last December and we are going our first tent camping trip next weekend.
I have so many questions and a lot to learn from you all LOL!!!
Kim


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------



## brentnrobin

Welcome to the forums!!!:welcome:
Brent


----------



## thekamperman

Welcome here!:thumbup1:


----------



## Luv2Camp

Welcome to the forum Kim, and to the wonderful world of camping! We started out camping in a tent ten years ago. Then six years ago we bought our first popup. Within those six years, we owned two popups. In November, we bought our first fifth wheel, a 2011 Puma 259RBSS. I am so excited! We just brought the Puma home this morning. I can't wait for our first camping trip of the season April 22nd. I hope you and your family continues to enjoy camping just as much as my family and I have. Let us know how your first tent camping trip goes. Happy Camping!

Louann


----------



## ctfortner

Welcome to the forum. Good luck on the first camping trip, let us know how it goes. Post some pics when you get back!


----------



## Gus

*Greetings all, Gus here*

New to this forum, (obviously), but not to camping

I'm a tent camper that prefers primitive site camping, campfire cooking, and making my own camp accessories with lashing projects.

I'm thankfully politically incorrect, subject to an occasional cuss word, and have probably been tent camping longer than some of you are old. But still discover new camping tips and techniques that amaze me.

My first tent outing was a week-long bear hunting camp in the Blue Ridge mountains when I was 8-years old. (only kid, 5 adults), and I have been tent camping every since. (ps. I carried a 30-30, Winchester Model 94)

And I tolerate RV campers fairly well, as long as they bring the steaks.

*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :GAW


----------



## happiestcamper

Hey Gus :welcome:

I like being simple also, but my back sure does appreciate the real bed in the camper (not to mention the peace of mind when it rains for 2 days solid). I still do most of my cooking in the fire.


----------



## Gus

happiestcamper said:


> Hey Gus :welcome:
> 
> I like being simple also, but my back sure does appreciate the real bed in the camper (not to mention the peace of mind when it rains for 2 days solid). I still do most of my cooking in the fire.


@happiestcamper - thanks for the welcome - I understand what you are saying, but... (I know this sounds like the "beating head on wall because it feels good to stop" reasoning), the feel of that first night back in a "real" bed is so good that the "preparation for it", of a few nights camping on the ground seem worth it.

*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :GAW


----------



## artmart

LOL Gus, that almost sounds like you want to cut off your leg because it will feel good when you finally stop the bleeding. You are way more severe that I am. I prefer to be as comfortable as possible AT THE TIME and not that I'll be uncomfortable for now because I will be comfortable later. Not getting a good night's sleep or staying dry when it's wet or staying warm when it's cold and so on, is about what you are experiencing now and still being able to maintain comfort and happiness.

Yes, I am exaggerating your position somewhat but my point is we all have differing tolerances of comfort and achieving it which is why I am still backpacking successfully and my wife is strictly a tenter or RVer.

Louann - tell us all about your maiden voyage. Look at mishaps as opportunites for learning experiences.

Gus - You are hilarious. I read one of your previous posts and I am amazed with five adults and you being the only kid (8 years old) you could carry a .30-.30 Winchester. At eight years old I couldn't even hold a glass of milk without spilling it. But I'll hope I read it wrong and you were older when you started carrying that cannon. Just funning with you man.


----------



## Gus

artmart said:


> ... But I'll hope I read it wrong and you were older when you started carrying that cannon. Just funning with you man.


Not exactly a cannon, actually pretty good size for a kid, it was a Model 94 Winchester, which is a lever-action carbine, shorter than a long rifle - like a 30-06 or even a 30-30 bolt action.


*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :GAW


----------



## bdean

Hello Kim! And Welcome!!

I (and many on this forum) am a life-long camper. I also have a family of 5, and my wife has quickly adapted to the camping lifestyle, and our kids have all now been camping since they were babies. Now 12, 10, and 7. 

What you will find is that everyone has their own "traditions" and "ways of doing things." And, everyone is happy and eager to share. So, don't be shy -- you'll get all sorts of help.

We started in a tent - until the first baby came along. Since then, we are on our third camper -- but, in each case being very careful to NOT overdo it. Camping should NEVER be about the stuff. it should always be about outdoor time with family.

None-the-less, there are many tenters on this forum who would descibe me as "going soft" since we have a camper. But -- the real priority is OUTDOOR TIME with friends and FAMILY -- especially - parents with their kids. So long as your endeavors focus on toward that end, you will have NOTHING but the best of times.

Go out and build some memories!!

Enjoy! And, welcome to the camping family!

-bdean


----------



## antigua

Welcome to the forum Kim. tent camping is awesome. You're going to have a blast!!! Have fun!!


----------



## jennyb

Hi there and welcome


----------



## greencrew

Thank you all for warm welcome. We came home from our tent camping trip this past Sunday. We had a great time but toward the 2nd day, my husband was hurting from bending down, zip up/down the zipper on tent. (aside from air mattress sinking by the morning, I was sleeping on a cold floor LOL). He has joint pains on his shoulders and knees from injury and surgery. Anyhow now we are considering getting a travel trailer or something similar. Actually I've never been in a travel trailer so we went to a trailer dealer to see some models yesterday. We own a Toyota Sienna mini van and its tow capacity is 3500 lbs so I don't know what kind of trailer would be safe to tow with this vehicle or we might even have to trade a vehicle for a truck or suv.
I'll have to post some more questions about travel trailers and the best cost effective vehicles to tow it. As a newbie camper, we had brought too much, a lot to wash after each meal (I don't want to use disposables), took longer to set up, take down, pack and such... so staying 2 nights seemed too short. (1st day set up, 2nd day play, 3rd day take down, check out by 1pm)...
Would love to camp in a trailer someday soon...


----------



## bdean

Hey Greencrew!

Your experience is not unusual. Many folks who are no-longer 20 yrs old soon tire of sleeping in tents. However, many on this forum will argue it's the only sort of "real" camping there is. And, my parents once befriended some campers with whom they became lifelong friends, and that couple was in a tent well into their 80s. So, it works for some.

But, I agree that you need to find a balance between comfort, convenience, and time. The real purpose here is to spend great active outdoor time with your family -- especially the kids. And, you don't want a structural system (tent, camper, gear, methods) that ends-up consuming all of your time and energy. I do think - however - that washing the dishes is a wonderful active outdoor activity.

Our first camper was a tiny (and I do mean tiny) fold-out. Each end was a "single" size. We bought it at a garage sale for $400. We were thrilled to get "off the ground." Some fold-outs can actually be quite large!

Eventually, we did get one of the hybrid units -- where you have a hard-shell, and the ends fold out. Those campers are intended for the smaller tow vehicles. And, you generally get a lot of space within a relatively small trailer.

Recently we've had to deal with the reality of our kids (now 12, 10, and 7) getting older and taller --- and also the desire to accommodate their friends and cousins - who increasingly accompany us (we're introducing a lot of kids to camping). Tho we do now have a bit larger TT, I think we might soon ask kids (with their friends) to bring a tent -- but, not until their at least high school age.

It is a great joy! So, stick with it, and find the balance for your family. And, also understand that that balance is a moving target as you move forward.

My advice is to be very careful that you don't "move indoors" with your TT. Get a good canopy (without screens) for your table, and a good camp stove - and stay outdoors. I wish they actually made TT without stoves, because we have NEVER used ours. It just consumes valuable space.

Certainly do post any questions you have. We'll be thrilled to offer our experience.


----------



## Gerry

*tent camping*

When I was a kid I loved having my own pup tent then graduating to a cabin tent around 25 years old and at 30 I found I was too old and started motel camping. Now that I'm 65 we are on our second toy hauler. Welcome to the forum:welcome:


----------

